# Food and tear stain ?



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

Coconut has started getting a small amount of tear staining. I have not had this problem since he was 4-5 mths old. He is now 19 mths old. I just started using Angel Eyes 2 days ago hoping it would help. The only thing different is he is eating Blue dog food, and has been for 5-6wks. I thought it was supposed to be very good. Does anyone else use this kind, and any advice as to what might be the problem.
Thanks


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If it has only been about a month since he's been on his new food, it could be causing his tear staining. Blue Buffalo is really not the highest quality food, although it is better than typical grocery store kibble. There is one Blue Buffalo food that is quality, which is called Wilderness.

Which variety of Blue are you feeding? I believe most of them contain chicken which many dogs are allergic to, as well as any grains. It's best not to feed your dog grains if you can avoid it.

It could also be a coincidence that you started feeding a new food shortly before the tear staining came back...maybe he has allergies to something outside?

I hope you can figure it out soon!


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

*tear stain*

It is the small breed chicken and brown rice. What kind do you suggest?


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

Have a look at Taste Of The Wild Salmon or one of the Orijen range. Both are grain free and very good quality


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

BTW--Coconut is precious!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

I feed Blue to all my dogs and feel it is a very good food. This is just my opinion, but I do not feel that dogs should be kept from wholesome grains (which Blue contains) in proper ammounts. The arguement of many is that dogs should not eat grains because their relatives, wolves, do not eat grains. Not only is this incorrect, as wolves do supplement their diet with grasses, seeds, a variety of wild fruits/veggies, plus whatever is intheir preys stomach, but domestic dogs are not wolves, believe it or not. I think everyone can agree that a Maltese will have different dietary needs than a primative wolf. I'm not trying to stirr anything up, just giving a different perspective to the discussion, all in good humor and in the interest of your pup. Because humans have manipulated the canine species so drastically, we have not only changed their outward appearance, but their inward structures as well. A domestic dogs digestive system is not nearly as efficient as the wolfs. Dogs fed low fiber, high protein diets have been shown to have increased abdominal upsets such as constipation, bloat, and regular vomiting/diarrhea. This is because, unlike the wolfs digestive tract, the domestic canines cannot break down and process an excessive ammount of protein, mainly because they do not need to. They are not traveling miles a day, they are in our homes relaxing. Too much protein with insufficient fiber in a common house dog can cause unruly energy, chemical imbalances, obesity, and some internal organ problems. BTW this whole commentary is based on the average Maltese. A german Shepard who is an active police utility dog would fair quite well on a higher protein diet. Still if said dog were mine, I would not cut out the grains 100%. In addition, the grains I'm speaking of are of the human grade quality, not animal feed corn. I hope I didnt upset anyone, just trying to give another perspective on the subject.

As for the tear staining, it can be from a minor ear/nose/throat infection - thats the only time I've had tear staining problems. A friend of mine's Maltese tears during the summer because of the heat, that may be something for you to consider as well. Stress can play a part in increased tearing too, so if anything in your house has chaged that might be it.

P.S.
Coconut is just a doll!!!


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

It is true that wolves would have supplemented their diet with vegetables and fruit but not with grains.

There are a number of problems with grains, particularly processed grains.

To begin with the carbohydrates in the grains can increase tooth plaque as dogs do not have the correct enzymes in their saliva to break down such carbohydrates.

Those carbohydrates will adjust the ph levels in the gut and reduce the efficiency of meat digestion.

Dogs cannot breakdown the cellulose in grains.

All too often grains are used because they are cheep bulking agents.

That is not to say that all grain based foods are of an inferior quality.

In working dogs the energy rush from grains could well be advantageous, in other dogs it can lead to weight gain.

Many owners find that moving to a grain free diet DOES help with staining- it is difficult to say if this is possibly the result of moving to a better quality food rather than the absence of grain.

Statistically dogs fed raw rather than grain based kibble do live longer but I have no idea if grain free kibble leads to a longer life than grain based. I would also view such a singular statistic with a degree of skepticism as there could be other factors at play. EG it might (or might not) be the case that RAW feeders are more attuned to their dogs health, etc.

Ultimately if you choose to feed grains or not please make sure that it is decent quality. There are independent sites that constantly evaluate the quality of different kibbles.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The only grain I let my dogs eat is organic rice once in a while. Rice is the least allergenic of all the grains. It is true that dogs might eat some grasses and a few seeds in the wild, but they do not eat processed and genetically modified grains in the wild, which is what is found in dog food. (and people food.)

A food allergy could trigger a tear stain reaction, but *each dog is an individual*, so none of us could tell you what your dog is sensitive to. It could be the vitamins in the kibble, the oils used in the kibble (the oils are more often than not rancid) or the proteins, grains or veggies in the kibble. 

The only way to tell is to try different things and see what works for *YOUR* dog.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> The only way to tell is to try different things and see what works for *YOUR* dog.


:goodpost:


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. It could be the heat because it is very hot right now, or like someone said, something in the food. Don't really know. I think I will go back to NB just because he did good on it, and mostly because it is the easiest to buy here.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Mason was on Blue and had tear stains. I switched to NB potato and duck along with a little bit of powdered buttermilk and they are gone.


----------

